# string test



## 15865 (Aug 10, 2005)

anyone ever heard of a test called a "string test?"


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

There is an old test that was used to test for parasites and it involved "swallowing" a string.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003735.htm


----------

